# Fresh Juice in So. Jersey Philly area



## Tom (Sep 2, 2009)

Fresh juice from Italy will be in the Philly/So. Jersey area next month. $56 for 6 gallons of Amarone.
California juice will be here in 2 weeks
Cant wait...


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2009)

*fresh juice*

what are you going to make this time around,you have a sea of wine now!...........


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2009)

Verry little. Looks like,1 ea of
California juice
Cab
Riesling
Pinot Noir
Chianti
Viognier

Italian juice
Amarone
Verdicchio
Frascati
Valpolicello
Dolcetto
Nebbiolo
Thats alot less than last year because I have been making so much fruit wines with my new toy.

What about you?


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2009)

*this season*

from cal
1) red zin,juice /GRAPE BLEND 18LBS.
2) voignier/ GRAPE BLEND 18LBS.
3) 72 libs of tamprAnillo grape to make a Spanish ROJAS

FROM ITALY
1) 2 VALPOLICELLA (AMARONE STYLE)



compare to your VOLUME i HAVE A TUBS WORTH


----------



## BillK (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I ask who/where you buy your juice ? 

Been making a few kits and would like to try it from juice.


Thank you


----------



## smurfe (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are some great prices. Wish I could take advantage of it.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2009)

BillK said:


> Can I ask who/where you buy your juice ?
> 
> Been making a few kits and would like to try it from juice.
> 
> ...



Its in New Jersey,
www.ginopinto.com


----------



## wetwilly (Sep 12, 2009)

i have been in ginopinto quite a few times to buy supplies and also my floor corker which i got at a great price. i passed by the place many times on my way to the shore , never realizing what was there till i looked up their address on the internet . it is such a small looking place and a little worn on the outside but i was amazed once i went inside to the showroom. i knew that they sold juices but i never have gotten that far in making wine , i am still on the fruit juice kick .


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2009)

Why don't you stop by our wine club meeting next Sunday in Cherry Hill? We can talk more there.
I just picked up my CA juice this AM

BTW he is one of the biggest in the North East. He also supplies alot of wineries.


----------



## wetwilly (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for the invite but iam attending the winefest at valenzano winery next weekend. maybe some other time . there is a winefest coming up in cape may on oct 10th and 11th at the cape may lewis ferry area . a few weeks ago we were on our way back from picking up blackberries we came across a new jersey wine growers winefest in richwood,nj best 20.00per person i ever spent. they had a band playing beatles music and john dubella was there and good food and plenty of WINE TASTING from thoughout the state. found many good flavors and one comes to mind is a citrus vannilla , it was fantastic and made a special trip to tomasellos for their red raspberry wine and blueberry.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2009)

ok If interested October mtg is the 18th off rt 55


----------



## ruggierm1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tom,

Do you make alot of your wines from the juice instead of the kits? If so, is there any difference in taste? And.....if not difference in taste, wouldn't it be way cheaper for someone like me, who has made around 7 kits plus fruit wine by this point, to switch to the juice?


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2009)

Juice is much cheaper than kits. Why don't you come to my wine club meeting this Sunday in Cherry Hill and TASTE the difference
This 100% pure juice as kits are concentrate. Think of Orange Juice which taste better..
I do little in kits but alot in fresh juice and Fresh Fruit . I can get California, Italian and Chilean juice. We blend them like some kits. Kits have better selection and can get them anytime of the year. Fresh juice is only available st certain times.


----------



## ruggierm1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> Juice is much cheaper than kits. Why don't you come to my wine club meeting this Sunday in Cherry Hill and TASTE the difference
> This 100% pure juice as kits are concentrate. Think of Orange Juice which taste better..
> I do little in kits but alot in fresh juice and Fresh Fruit . I can get California, Italian and Chilean juice. We blend them like some kits. Kits have better selection and can get them anytime of the year. Fresh juice is only available st certain times.



Tom,

Can you give me specifics about Sunday. I can't guarentee I'll get there, but I will sure try. You and your folks can probably answer alot of questions. Thanks


----------



## JamMan824 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Corrado's*

Tom,

Have you been to Corrado's in Clifton?? I just picked up a nice 63 Gallon and 26 Gallon Marchisio Tank from them. Great prices on Juice as well. I want to make a Super Tuscan but am having a problem finding the juice, I can get the kits but cant find the Juice?? I'll have to make a run to Gino Pinto, I'll be going to Vineland in a few weeks.


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2009)

JamMan824 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Have you been to Corrado's in Clifton?? I just picked up a nice 63 Gallon and 26 Gallon Marchisio Tank from them. Great prices on Juice as well. I want to make a Super Tuscan but am having a problem finding the juice, I can get the kits but cant find the Juice?? I'll have to make a run to Gino Pinto, I'll be going to Vineland in a few weeks.



No. I have heard of them though. I am near Philly in S.Jersey. Down here we have Ginos in Hammonton and PROCACCI BROTHERS in Philly. I feel Gino's is much better. Here you can get juice, grapes and any kind of equipment small and large volumes. Gino's sells to alot of wineries and buys direct from Italy. Their corks are priced very good agromulated (sp) corks $100 per K


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2009)

BTW Super Tuscan is a blend and you will not find that in juice.


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2009)

JamMan824 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Have you been to Corrado's in Clifton?? I just picked up a nice 63 Gallon and 26 Gallon Marchisio Tank from them. Great prices on Juice as well. I want to make a Super Tuscan but am having a problem finding the juice, I can get the kits but cant find the Juice?? I'll have to make a run to Gino Pinto, I'll be going to Vineland in a few weeks.


Here is some info on Super Tuscan's
Below is from a member of my wine club,

There are many Super Tuscan blends. Just about every winery in 

Italy started making them in the the late 70's and 80's when the 

ST craze started. 

I've tried several different blends and these 2 are my favorites. 

They are all made from fermented juices, not the juices blended together 

then fermented. 

Classic blend from the late 90's:

60% sangiovese 

20% merlot

20% cabernet sauvignon



Traditional blend from the late 70's:

65% sangiovese

20% canernet sauvignon

15% caberbet franc

The above percentages are the basics blends. I tweak them according to how 

each wine tastes individually before blending and how it all tastes blended together. 

I always make a wine glass full of the blend I'm going to make before making a 10 

or 20 bottle batch. I taste it after blending then again the next day. If I like I'll make 

the blend. If not this where the tweaking comes in.


----------



## JamMan824 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tom,

Great Info thank you ...

I'm going to make a mix of 36 liters of Sangiovise, 12 liters of Cab Franc and 12 liters of cab sav. this sounds like a good mix ). I'm going to take a ride down to your area in a few weeks and if your intrested I'm in philly for every home game for the eagles we have a great tailgate party ...

Thanks again


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great mix. Looks like the 60/20/20 mix which is the Classic Blend. Remember to ferment separately then blend when ready to bottle.


----------



## DeVino (Apr 23, 2010)

We have been importing the Festa Juice from Ontario and have had great success with it. Festa Juice is 100% pure grape juice with no additives available in 6 gal pails or 55 gallon drums. The Juices themselves have been wonderful. Beautiful color, body, aroma, etc. We are located in Troy, MI which is just north of Detroit. We will be the distributor for the United States and welcome anyone who would like to try it. You can contact me at 586-295-0309. My name is Joe Lepore.


----------

